# And another what song is it?



## richard56 (Sep 29, 2013)

I've seen a few threads here where you have named a song with very little info.
So here goes.
It's a band 5 or 6 males,
Pop type music,
There is a video of them performing this song using random objects as instruments,
In the chorus it sounds like they sing. 'Goo'od Girrrl'. Over and over a few times.
I'm sure they are really famous and snippets of the song are always popping up in promos for music shows.
Good luck and thanks


----------



## richard56 (Sep 29, 2013)

In case anyone was wondering.
Robin Thicke/Pharrel
Good Girl
Cheers
Rich


----------

